# 29" Racefully mit zwei Flaschenhaltern



## deathmetal (4. Januar 2017)

Habt ihr noch Tipps zu einem Racefully bei dem zwei Flaschenhalter im Rahmen nutzen kann?

Was ich mir bisher schon angeschaut habe:
- Epic (gefällt mir von der Geo irgendwie nicht)
- Centurion Numinis (In mittler Grröße zwar passend, aber dann sehr geringen Sattelauszug)
- Simplon Cirex (hat in Größe M keine zwei Halter, trotz Herstellerangabe)
- KTM Scarp (Momentan meine Nummer eins)
- Cennondale (Will keine Lefty haben)
- Cube AMS (um ehrlich zu sein, kein Cube mehr)
- Pyga Stage (weiß nicht so recht)

Fahrt ihr eines der Bikes und könnt schildern wie sich zwei Flaschen im Rahmen nutzen lassen oder habt ihr noch weitere Modelle dich mir mal anschauen kann?


----------



## matt017 (4. Januar 2017)

Ich kann dir nur vom erstgenannten berichten, dem Epic. 
Da passen in einen M Rahmen zwei 750ml Flaschen bei Verwendung von Specialized Zee Cage II Haltern. 
Rein/raus geht auch problemlos. Allerdings liegen manche 'langen' Flaschen mit dem Mundstück am Oberrohr an. 

Was gefällt dir an der Geo nicht? Zu steiler Lenkwinkel? Vielleicht kann man da mit einem Angle Set was holen. Wäre ja schade wenn du das beste Bike von vornherein ausschließt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetal (4. Januar 2017)

matt017 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur vom erstgenannten berichten, dem Epic.
> Da passen in einen M Rahmen zwei 750ml Flaschen bei Verwendung von Specialized Zee Cage II Haltern.
> Rein/raus geht auch problemlos. Allerdings liegen manche 'langen' Flaschen mit dem Mundstück am Oberrohr an.
> 
> Was gefällt dir an der Geo nicht? Zu steiler Lenkwinkel? Vielleicht kann man da mit einem Angle Set was holen. Wäre ja schade wenn du das beste Bike von vornherein ausschließt ;-)



Bin da ein M und L Probegfahren. Das M kam mir zu klein vor, das L zu lang. Da feht mir was zwischendrin. 
Hinterbau kam mir auch etwas leblos vor, zumindest wenn man mit Autosag einstellt und nichts mehr dran macht.
Man könnte ggf. mir L und Stütze ohne Versatz und kurzem Vorbau was machen, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht. Die Rahmen sind eh so gut wie ausverkauft, von dem her hab ich das ausgeschlossen.


----------



## patto11 (5. Januar 2017)

Ich hab das 2016er Scarp in Größe 48, glaub zum 2017er hat sich an der Geo nichts geändert.
Am Sattelrohr bekomm ich keine Flasche rein, hab auch schon diverse 500ml Flaschen probiert.
Die 2te Flasche könnte man an der Unterseite des Unterrohrs montieren, das hab ich aber noch nie probiert gefällt mir nicht und den ganzen Schlamm brauch ich nicht auf der Flasche...


----------



## deathmetal (6. Januar 2017)

patto11 schrieb:


> Ich hab das 2016er Scarp in Größe 48, glaub zum 2017er hat sich an der Geo nichts geändert.
> Am Sattelrohr bekomm ich keine Flasche rein, hab auch schon diverse 500ml Flaschen probiert.
> Die 2te Flasche könnte man an der Unterseite des Unterrohrs montieren, das hab ich aber noch nie probiert gefällt mir nicht und den ganzen Schlamm brauch ich nicht auf der Flasche...



Hast du einen normalen oder einen Sideholderr Flaschenhalter genutzt?
Unterrm Unterrohr wollte ich das auch nicht dran machen, kommst ja auch super schlecht dran unterm Fahren. Bräuchte sogar noch ne Größe kleiner.... Muss mir wohl zwei Flaschen allgeeneim aus dem Kopff schlagen??...


----------



## patto11 (6. Januar 2017)

Hab nen sideholder probiert, es ist aber einfach zu wenig Platz. Mach dir später mal ein Bild davon.
Ein Kollege hat die 43er Größe und der bekommt vorne eine 750ml Flasche schon schwer rein.


----------



## patto11 (6. Januar 2017)

Oben und unten sind ca. noch 2-4mm Platz, aber der Dämpfer kommt beim Einfedern noch runter. Und die vordere Flasche stösst auch schon am hinteren Flaschenhalter an.
Mit anderen Flaschenhaltern und einer kleineren Flasche könnte es knapp passen.


----------



## deathmetal (6. Januar 2017)

patto11 schrieb:


> Oben und unten sind ca. noch 2-4mm Platz, aber der Dämpfer kommt beim Einfedern noch runter. Und die vordere Flasche stösst auch schon am hinteren Flaschenhalter an.
> Mit anderen Flaschenhaltern und einer kleineren Flasche könnte es knapp passen.
> Anhang anzeigen 561726 Anhang anzeigen 561727 Anhang anzeigen 561731



Vielen Dank für die Bilder. Das ist echt verdammt eng, hätte ich so nicht gedacht.
Würde einfach sehr gerne zwei Flaschen reinbekommen da ich nicht an jeder Verpflegungsstation anhalten will im Rennen, grade Langstrecke einfach blöd.
Wäre sonst ein sehr schönes Rad...

Hab mir jetzt noch das Rocky Element angeschaut. Warum nur so viele Hersteller auf 120er Gabeln gehen müssen...


----------



## Gary Jr. (6. Januar 2017)

Montier doch einen Adapter an der Sattelstütze. Nicht schön, aber praktisch und du schränkst dich bei der Rahmenwahl nicht ein.


----------



## deathmetal (6. Januar 2017)

Gary Jr. schrieb:


> Montier doch einen Adapter an der Sattelstütze. Nicht schön, aber praktisch und du schränkst dich bei der Rahmenwahl nicht ein.



Das kannst aber auf ruppigen Trails vergessen, da fällt dir die Flasche sofort raus und behindert dich wennd u hinten Sattel willst.


----------



## pirat00 (6. Januar 2017)

Das hatte ich Jahre lang bei meinem alten Scalpel, ich habe nie eine Flasche verloren und hatte auch nie Probleme das ich nicht hinter den Sattel kam!
Verwechselst du jetzt eventuell die Version die an den Sattelgeschraubt wird (was z.b. viele Triathleten haben) mit dem an der Sattelstütze?
Das hier hat bei mir perfekt funktioniert:
http://www.zefal.com/de/flaschenhalter-kunststoff/60-gizmo-universal.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetal (6. Januar 2017)

pirat00 schrieb:


> Das hatte ich Jahre lang bei meinem alten Scalpel, ich habe nie eine Flasche verloren und hatte auch nie Probleme das ich nicht hinter den Sattel kam!
> Verwechselst du jetzt eventuell die Version die an den Sattelgeschraubt wird (was z.b. viele Triathleten haben) mit dem an der Sattelstütze?
> Das hier hat bei mir perfekt funktioniert:
> http://www.zefal.com/de/flaschenhalter-kunststoff/60-gizmo-universal.html



Ja, dachte eher an eine Montage hinterm Sattel. Finde ich aber allgemein funktional wie optisch nicht so gut. Ist ja auch komplett im Dreckbeschuss. 
Möchte das einfach kompakt im Rahmen haben.


----------



## Gary Jr. (6. Januar 2017)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Das kannst aber auf ruppigen Trails vergessen, da fällt dir die Flasche sofort raus und behindert dich wennd u hinten Sattel willst.



nicht wirklich, du verwendest ja einen normalen flaschenhalter. fahren (fast) alle pro's z.b. beim cape epic


----------



## deathmetal (6. Januar 2017)

Gary Jr. schrieb:


> nicht wirklich, du verwendest ja einen normalen flaschenhalter. fahren (fast) alle pro's z.b. beim cape epic



Sehe halt immer wieder welche bei denen das im Rennen sofort rausfliegt wenns in den Trail geht. 
Naja, optisch aber nicht meins irgendwie


----------



## Gunnar98 (13. Januar 2017)

Wenn es nicht 2 Flaschen im Rahmen sein müssen kann ich das Norco noch empfehlen. Der zweite Halter ist halt unter dem Unterrohr. Wenn die erste Fasche leer ist, wechselt du die volle halt nach oben. 
Der niedrige Schwerpunkt sollte hier auch nicht unterschätzt werden...


----------



## deathmetal (13. Januar 2017)

Gunnar98 schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht 2 Flaschen im Rahmen sein müssen kann ich das Norco noch empfehlen. Der zweite Halter ist halt unter dem Unterrohr. Wenn die erste Fasche leer ist, wechselt du die volle halt nach oben.
> Der niedrige Schwerpunkt sollte hier auch nicht unterschätzt werden...



Wird jetzt wohl ein Rocky Mountain Element. Unterm Unterrohr, ne das geht gar ned. Zum einen kommst da während der Fahrt schlecht hin und es is am Ende alles voller Modder.


----------



## matt017 (14. Januar 2017)

Wenn du es dann hast (oder evtl. im Shop schon getestet hast): Gib mal bitte Bescheid, wieviele/welche Flaschen du im Element unterbringst. Würde mich interessieren.

Gehe davon aus, dass du dir ein '17er Modell kaufst, sonst ist die Frage ja hinfällig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geronet (14. Januar 2017)

Bei dem Zefal Teil ist die Flasche zu weit weg von der Sattelstütze. Viel besser:



Man muss nur die Befestigungsseite etwas konkav ausfeilen und mit Doppelklebeband bestücken, drei Löcher seitlich durchbohren und mit Kabelbindern an die Sattelstütze dranmachen. Die (volle) Flasche ist mir noch nie rausgehüpft.


----------



## deathmetal (14. Januar 2017)

matt017 schrieb:


> Wenn du es dann hast (oder evtl. im Shop schon getestet hast): Gib mal bitte Bescheid, wieviele/welche Flaschen du im Element unterbringst. Würde mich interessieren.
> 
> Gehe davon aus, dass du dir ein '17er Modell kaufst, sonst ist die Frage ja hinfällig...



Wird ein Rahmen in M werden. Liefertermin ist ca. Mitte März. Wenns dann soweit ist, geb ich Bescheid.

Bin mir nur mit der Gabel nicht sicher. 100mm oder doch eine 120er wie von Rocky vorgesehen. Ob die 100mm die Geo total verhunzen? Denke eigentlich nicht und eigentlich will ich lieber 100mm. 
Das is die Frage die mich noch quält.


----------



## deathmetal (14. Januar 2017)

geronet schrieb:


> Bei dem Zefal Teil ist die Flasche zu weit weg von der Sattelstütze. Viel besser:
> Anhang anzeigen 564566
> Man muss nur die Befestigungsseite etwas konkav ausfeilen und mit Doppelklebeband bestücken, drei Löcher seitlich durchbohren und mit Kabelbindern an die Sattelstütze dranmachen. Die (volle) Flasche ist mir noch nie rausgehüpft.



Das sind alles Kompromisse und ich will da keine eingehen. Wenn Fully dann auch mit zwei Flaschen im Rahmen oder ich fahre weiter mit meinem Hardtail alle Rennen.


----------



## fricc (14. Januar 2017)

@deathmetal: Lies dir zur 120mm Gabel einmal die Frage von Sebastian del Rio und die Antwort von Rocky Mountain dazu durch!  http://www.bikes.com/en/stories/be-your-element

Ich fahre selbst ein 2014er Element und würde eine 120mm Gabel ganz klar bevorzugen. Bis auf die höhere Front hat sie für mich keine Nachteile.


----------



## deathmetal (14. Januar 2017)

fricc schrieb:


> @deathmetal: Lies dir zur 120mm Gabel einmal die Frage von Sebastian del Rio und die Antwort von Rocky Mountain dazu durch!  http://www.bikes.com/en/stories/be-your-element
> 
> Ich fahre selbst ein 2014er Element und würde eine 120mm Gabel ganz klar bevorzugen. Bis auf die höhere Front hat sie für mich keine Nachteile.



Danke für den Tipp. Dann wirds wohl ne 120er Gabel werden.


----------



## deathmetal (21. April 2017)

So, zwei flaschen passen. Hinten eine kleine, 0,5er und am Unterrohr ne 0,8er Flasche. 
Hinten is zwar eng und es passt z.B. keine von Sponser (da steht der hohe Deckel am Dämpfer an), aber sonst eigentlich wie ich es mir dachte.


----------



## Lateralus (23. April 2017)

Der Rahmen ist wunderschön, Glückwunsch[emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lateralus (23. April 2017)

Wie schwer ist der Rahmen?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## deathmetal (23. April 2017)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Wie schwer ist der Rahmen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk



Genaues Gewicht vom Rahmen hab ich leider nicht, Herstellerangabe ist ca 2250g.


----------



## deathmetal (30. April 2017)

Hier dann noch mal ein Bild von heute mit zwei Flaschen. Ne Elite Corsa mit 550ml passt wunderbar "hinten rein".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (30. April 2017)

an deiner stelle würde ich mich nach anderen, verschiebbaren flaschenhaltern umsehen. ist ja doch schon recht eng, und nach unten ist noch platz.


----------



## Kastel67 (1. Mai 2017)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Habt ihr noch Tipps zu einem Racefully bei dem zwei Flaschenhalter im Rahmen nutzen kann?
> 
> Was ich mir bisher schon angeschaut habe:
> 
> - Centurion Numinis (In mittler Grröße zwar passend, aber dann sehr geringen Sattelauszug)


Wenn das mit dem geringen Sattelauszug Dein einziges Problem ist ... zumindest passen in Größe 48 zwei 750 ml (z. B. Rosbacher) problemlos rein, ohne irgendwelche Tricks und schlagen auch im Trail nirgendwo an die Wippe oder Dämpfer an und lassen sich auch gut entnehmen.


----------



## deathmetal (1. Mai 2017)

Das 


k_star schrieb:


> an deiner stelle würde ich mich nach anderen, verschiebbaren flaschenhaltern umsehen. ist ja doch schon recht eng, und nach unten ist noch platz.



Das klappt alles wunderbar so wie es ist, da brauch ich sonst keine anderen Halter


----------



## deathmetal (1. Mai 2017)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> Wenn das mit dem geringen Sattelauszug Dein einziges Problem ist ... zumindest passen in Größe 48 zwei 750 ml (z. B. Rosbacher) problemlos rein, ohne irgendwelche Tricks und schlagen auch im Trail nirgendwo an die Wippe oder Dämpfer an und lassen sich auch gut entnehmen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 599494



Das Centurion gefiel mit von der Geo her nicht und von derr Größe lag ich da genau zwischen den angebotenen Rahmengrößen. Zumal war es als Rahmenkit nicht lieferbar. 
Flaschen wären hier wirklich noch n Tick bessser unterzubringen. Mit dem Rocky bin ich allerdings mehr als glücklich.


----------



## oberhausen123 (1. Mai 2017)

Was ist mit dem KTM Scarp, ist das keine Option für dich?, sehe ich immer öfter und finde es echt gut!


----------



## deathmetal (2. Mai 2017)

oberhausen123 schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem KTM Scarp, ist das keine Option für dich?, sehe ich immer öfter und finde es echt gut!



War auch keine Option, in M bekommt man da hinten auch keine Flasche richtig rein! Die Geo war mir auch nicht so recht passend. 
Und, ich habe ja jetzt das Rocky, von dem her bin ich nicht mehr auf der Suche.


----------

